# Old Salt



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

61 years old never fired one before any suggestions on a beginners sling and where to start?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

welcome aboard! there will be several answers to your question. What I can tell you is the ones they sell at big box stores (the metal frame wrist brace slingshot) would NOT be a good place to start. The tubes that come on those are inferior to the "good stuff" that most of us use. That being said.... you can put "the good stuff" on just about anything. And I do mean anything. There are two schools of thought around here. One is that with a decent bandset, it doesn't really matter what you strap it onto. Obviously you will want to hold something comfortable. But what you find comfortable will be different from me. and the next guy. and the next girl. whatever. It's all about finding what you like. There are a couple vendors here that supply a solid slingshot without breaking the bank. But if you're a DIY'er and you have a couple hours, you can make a great slingshot. Cut one out of an old bamboo cutting board. There are lots of templates available here so you can make your own. The other option is to get a good ole' natural forked branch. Find your nearest brushpile (hardwood trees are good) and you may find some good forks on the ground which are free underneath trees in your area. Or you can always pick up a pocket saw and hack one off a low hanging branch if you're so inclined. Lots of info on the forum.... wow.... i really went on a roll there  people will suggest plenty for you in the coming days... I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to SSF and good luck with your research!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. My advice would be all past postings here can be a wealth of information. Pick up a slingshot and shoot and all of it starts to make sense .


----------

